
Time of origin for the international borders - 68c12c16
https://moverdb.com/world-border-age/
======
68c12c16
the original discussion (quite verbose) could be viewed here,

    
    
      https://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/comments/7ndxz9/i_tried_to_find_the_date_of_origin_for_every/ds134a9/

